# Caricature drawings that you like.



## Paco Dennis (Apr 28, 2022)

Have you ever been to a county fair where there was this person who would draw your portrait, by yourself our with a few others? Some people do this full time, traveling to different fairs. Sometimes people don't like what they have drawn and won't pay. Some people have abused them verbally and some even have been hit. It reminded me of how it goes with comedy...especially lately. Rock and Roll was hated by many. So much of art is that fine line between what people can tolerate and introducing new and sometimes strange offensive/stuff.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Apr 28, 2022)

The Schnoz


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Apr 28, 2022)

The Voice


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 28, 2022)

American Caricature - Feature Length Documentary Film​You’ve seen them in magazines, in cartoons, and at just about every densely populated tourist attraction in America. A professional caricature artist will manage not only to capture a person’s likeness, but amplify it - all while exaggerating, contorting, and stylizing the subject’s most prominent features. To some, they are souvenirs. Fleeting entertainment. To others, a powerful tool in their satirical arsenal. American Caricature showcases not only the art of caricature, but the subculture surrounding it. From animators, illustrators, cartoonists, and live sketch artists, you’ll hear in their own words what it is that brings them all together, both literally and figuratively. Drawing caricatures for a living is unconventional to say the least, and you’re invited to explore the the passion, the industry, and the community of caricature art in the United States. After all, drawing funny faces is a serious business! 
Directors: Joe Ciomek and Tom Faraci 
Starring: Joe Bluhm, Tom Richmond, Jason Seiler, C.F. Payne, Glenn Ferguson, Ali Thome, Len Hernandez, Rob Hren, Stacy  Pierce, Dave Smith, Jared Stokes, Sean Evans, Mary Kay Williams, Ty Jones, Sean Gardner, Jeremy Townsend, Chris Chua, Natalie Hume, Emily Byrne, Kayla Archer, Nate Kapnicky, Tony Sobota, Beejay Hawn, and more! 
Awards  Official Selection: Lift-Off First Time Filmmakers Sessions  Winner: Best Documentary, NEO International Film Festival Winner: Silver Award, Spotlight Documentary Film Awards 

American Caricature


----------



## Bella (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 1, 2022)




----------



## GoneFishin (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 2, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 2, 2022)




----------



## GoneFishin (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 3, 2022)

How about animated "drawings"?

*"Hollywood Steps Out" (1941) *- a short Merrie Melodies cartoon by Warner Bros., directed by Tex Avery. The cartoon features caricatures of Hollywood celebrities from the 1930s and early 1940s including Clark Gable, Wallace Beery, Bing Crosby, Greta Garbo and Groucho Marx.






Ruby


----------



## Sachet (May 4, 2022)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-lppCLSprd...H8lwbV_rsIs/s1600/6239631354_be6f770c4a_b.jpg


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 4, 2022)

Ruby said:


> How about animated "drawings"?
> 
> *"Hollywood Steps Out" (1941) *- a short Merrie Melodies cartoon by Warner Bros., directed by Tex Avery. The cartoon features caricatures of Hollywood celebrities from the 1930s and early 1940s including Clark Gable, Wallace Beery, Bing Crosby, Greta Garbo and Groucho Marx.
> 
> ...


Mucho caricatures in cartoons....this video shows how animated cartoons started with Hanna and Barbera.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 16, 2022)




----------



## GoneFishin (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Dr. Jekyll (May 22, 2022)

<======


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 8, 2022)

Sorry, I don't like any of those above!  I prefer the real photos.  That's just me!


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 9, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Sorry, I don't like any of those above!  I prefer the real photos.  That's just me!



Me too


----------



## Devi (Jul 9, 2022)

Wish the posts had identifying names on them. Many I don't recognize at all.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 9, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Me tooView attachment 228537


You have a unique avatar. I made a little caricature art piece for it... Do you like this? ( Just for fun )


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 9, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> You have a unique avatar. I made a little caricature art piece for it... Do you like this? ( Just for fun )
> 
> View attachment 228566



Haha....Yes that is very cute....ruffled him up a bit. I like my little Westie way he is but will put yours on display for a little while


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 9, 2022)

These are very good and funny. I never thought much about it but looked for some after I saw your thread.  I like these best. The one of Morgan is beautifully done. I love the one of Forrest which really captures his spirit and Snoop Dogg just made me laugh.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 9, 2022)

It's amazing how the artists can distort the celebrities features so much, yet make them recognizable (most of the time). I wonder what celebrities think when they see these caricatures of themselves? Here's another one of Morgan which is more caricature-ish. I think Sophia and Matt are well done too.


----------

